# WHO calls for global moratorium on vaccine booster shots



## Becky1951 (Aug 4, 2021)

The director-general of the World Health Organization on Wednesday called for a moratorium on coronavirus vaccine booster shots to allow vaccine access to countries struggling to obtain jabs.

"We call on everyone with influence – Olympics athletes, investors, business leaders, faith leaders and every individual in their own family and community – to support our call for a moratorium on booster shots...  until at least the end of September," Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said.

Tedros said the goal was to focus on enabling at least 10% of the population of every country to be vaccinated.

Top U.S. health officials have said there is not yet enough data to support booster shots, even for the elderly and immunocompromised, though Israel is now recommending them for those groups. But WHO's call for a booster moratorium comes as infections are surging across the U.S. – driven by the highly contagious delta variant – where vaccine is plentiful but vaccine hesitancy remains a serious concern.

More than 90% of new coronavirus infections across the U.S. are from the delta variant, according to the latest data from the Center for Disease Control and Prevention. The primary delta strand accounted for 83.4% of infections in the two-week period that ended July 31, the CDC says. Other delta strands represented another 10%.

Current vaccines have shown effectiveness in protecting against or at least minimizing the damage from a delta infection, and the vast majority of infections and hospitalizations are among the unvaccinated.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...tes-delta-variant-vaccine-cdc-who/5477581001/


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2021)

I saw a headline from Europe where a German doctor is predicting it will take 5 covid shots to be immune for life. But then WHO says no-for now

Sidenote apparently India eliminated their surge with only a 9% vaccination rate through July. They wound up pushing treatments and prophyllactics. It was at a cost even when flus cycle through a country or economy there are fatalities.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 7, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I saw a headline from Europe where a German doctor is predicting it will take 5 covid shots to be immune for life.



The only problem is that those people will be dead or debilitated for however short their lives are.
And the vaccination companies will be immune from prosecution.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 11, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Sidenote apparently India eliminated their surge with only a 9% vaccination rate through July. They wound up pushing treatments and prophyllactics.



This is what we've neglected in the US.  Big Pharma does not want effective, generic, inexpensive treatments.  They want new, patented (ie Expensive!) drugs and vaccines.   Maybe I've missed it, but I haven't heard 'experts' and politicians pushing Vitamin D3 in a big way though it's been known from early on in the pandemic that low Vitamin D levels are associated with increased infection severity.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2021)

IMO the two do not have to be mutually exclusive.

It all comes down to money and priorities.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 11, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> This is what we've neglected in the US.  Big Pharma does not want effective, generic, inexpensive treatments.  They want new, patented (ie Expensive!) drugs and vaccines.   Maybe I've missed it, but I haven't heard 'experts' and politicians pushing Vitamin D in a big way though it's been known from early on in the pandemic that low Vitamin D levels are associated with increased infection severity.


Ive been seeing doctors say to take vit d3, zinc, vit c, Quercetin. 

So i took a lot of different doctors and RN that I either heard them say in a video or read in an article.

Here is what I come up with.  Interesting enough the first ingredient was used in a trail with hydroxychloroquine of an obese 64yrold man and recovery was excellent.     What surprised me and made me start really searching N-acetylcysteine is Ive been on it for almost 3 months for inflammation. Its totally changed me. And I do attribute it to the supplement. Its actually an amino acid.  And a precursor to Glutathione which is the master antioxidant ou4 body makes to help fight illnesses.    I take N-acetylcysteine, zinc, d3. I havent researched Astaxanthin but Ive been told its very good for the body.


N-acetylcysteine
Zinc 
Astaxanthin
Quercetin
Vitamin D3
Milk Thistle
Melatonin


----------

